# Xandros buys Linspire !!!



## Dark Star (Jul 1, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/18981_qlbby/xandros_logo.png *www.imgx.org/files/3418_4jmmd/linspirelogouj3.png​
In an announcement that was sent out today, June 30, to Linspire stockholders, CEO Larry Kettler wrote that the stockholders had decided to sell all of Linspire’s assets. This deal specifically includes Linspire, Freespire, and the company’s distribution agnostic CNR (Click ‘N Run) desktop installation platform.


*www.imgx.org/files/18982_5xjgd/notice.jpg​


> In classic Michael Robertson form, he has once again completely disregarded the 100 some-odd shareholders of Linspire by pulling off this deal without a shareholder meeting. Most states require shareholder approval of any merger or reorganization of a corporation, or the sale or transfer of all or substantially all of the corporation's assets. Regardless of state laws, common decency would dictate that even if a company only has 1 minority shareholder, there should be a shareholder meeting and the acquisition explained to all shareholders. What do Linspire shareholders get in place of a shareholder meeting? This completely worthless notice in the mail.




Source  : Kevin Carmony's Blog: Xandros Acquires Linspire Assets in Seceret Backroom Deal


----------



## Pat (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope they wont close CnR for other distros again


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 2, 2008)

Doesn't matter to me at least.  There is nothing I miss on Ubuntu without CnR.


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

^^Thats true buddy, but for many new users it is a blessing! Its like ubuntu of all package warehouses!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

is CnR available for opeSUSE 11??


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 2, 2008)

hellknight said:


> is CnR available for opeSUSE 11??



See here
*www.cnr.com/supportPages/aboutDownloadPlugin


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

xandros and Linspire two morons who want to "sell" Linux as if they own them!no need to mention they both copies(xandros esP) window$ OS. 

oh! add that small "linpus" linux too


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Absolutely correct Praka.. Linspire and Xandros both deviated far away from the FOSS policy.. I don't like both of these morons.. were kinda black mark on FOSS.. I hope MS sues them again and kick their A$$


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 4, 2008)

Serious who uses these distros anyway. Never seen anyone on the forum. Tried Xandros once on laptop and damn thing feall back to the shell all the time

@ hellknight, looking for help from the enemy? 

[offtopic]So wat is the new company gonna be named?
Linros?
Xandpire?

Damn the heat, make it prespire.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

@mohit..
yup u rightly guessed..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

big deal. I suppose the fact still remains that both Linspire, Inc. and Xandros signed a deal with M$, due to which Xandros removed their free version of xandros os from the internet.

But I doubt Freespire will go. Its too community centric for that.

The main question: Who uses them anyway ?


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> xandros and Linspire two morons who want to "sell" Linux as if they own them!no need to mention they both copies(xandros esP) window$ OS.
> 
> oh! add that small "linpus" linux too


 
  True Praka , but do remember that distros like Lindows(That was what Linspire was originally called before MS sued it) and Xandros were the ones that were pulling people towards the Linux side before Ubuntu showed up giving away free cd's.

  I say they deserve some credit for that.
  Btw , did any of you even work with Xandros? They had an flawless n simple gui installer back in the days people were still struggling to get curses ones to look good.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 4, 2008)

Linspire was famous for its user friendliness.. isnt tht so?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 4, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> [offtopic]So wat is the new company gonna be named?
> Linros?
> Xandpire?


Lindros
then it will be renamed to
Lindrows
Then to
Lindows 
Then
Lindos




nitish_mythology said:


> Linspire was famous for its user friendliness.. isnt tht so?


Yeah, very user friendly for windows migrants, they offered a very windowsish feel. Buy, an anti-virus for $49, buy firewall for $29, pay $99 and get access to extra software.
Even Suse before Novell bought it, you had to buy professional edition to get extra software. The personal edition just had some 800MB of software. You can't add extra, hell it didn't even have python and gcc. It was outta my system in no time and it made way for the powerful slackware. Oh! What a contrast.



praka123 said:


> oh! add that small "linpus" linux too


 You mean limping linux? 



ray|raven said:


> True Praka , but do remember that distros like Lindows(That was what Linspire was originally called before MS sued it) and Xandros were the ones that were pulling people towards the Linux side before Ubuntu showed up giving away free cd's.


But, unlike ubuntu they were *restricted* edition. You had to pay to *unlock* them.
They lured people to themselves not to Free Software. No way will I ever credit them. They were full of binary blobs to stay ahead of the race. Even ubuntu and sabayon warn you before installing them.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 4, 2008)

^^Antivirus in Linux??? What for???


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

^to lure window$ users to Xandros to make them thing that "xandros" is another superior window$. window$ users are so accustomed to trialware bombs with $$$$ as price tags you  know 

typical window$ users judge softwares by looking at the price tag.so this way ,xandros can show that they are superior.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 4, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> ^^Antivirus in Linux??? What for???


They want to give windows users as native feel as possible. Sans BSoD's sadly.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> xandros and Linspire two morons who want to "sell" Linux as if they own them!no need to mention they both copies(xandros esP) window$ OS.
> 
> oh! add that small "linpus" linux too



Can't they sell as long as the source is open?? Then it's up to end users


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Can't they sell as long as the source is open?? Then it's up to end users


Yes they can sell... but *who's buying ?*


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 6, 2008)

If no one's buying what are they living on? Love and fresh air??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^ ASUS eeepC. Anyone seen the custom Xandros? Its beautifully tweaked for eeePC hardware.

ASUS has invested in Xandros, Acer in Linplus...


----------



## Pat (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ That is going to change pretty soon.The new models that are cropping up are going to come with a custom debian configuration.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

besides, Xandros, Linpus and Linspire are *loonix* not Linux.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 6, 2008)

^^Add Linux XP to that list


----------



## praka123 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ That is going to change pretty soon.The new models that are cropping up are going to come with a custom debian configuration.


aspirant for Eee pc.it will be nice if it gets a optimized Debian configuration.
will buy if the 20GB SSD model will ever be launched here


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^ 20GB SSD??!!! lol.. wait for a decade


----------



## Pat (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Nah..not really..considering its already launched in the US, it should be available in India inside a year I think!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ Price.. my dear.. India has always been at the bottom for "cheap" electronics.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont think so.it will be released here too


----------

